# >>>>New York City, Julio 2007 mis fotos<<<<



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*>>>>New York City mis fotos<<<<*

*Hola a todos aqui les pongo unas fotitos que tome cuando estuve en NYC el pasado 25 de Julio, una mega ciudad muy cosmopolita con una enorme cantidad de gente de casi todo el mundo andando de aqui alla, descubran porque todos dicen I Love New York, etc... espero sus comentarios 

saludos..

Tomando el tren para llegar a NYC*




























*En camino hacia NYC*




























*LLegando a Penn Station*










*Saliendo de la estacion subterranea, la 7ma avenida con la calle 34 en Manhatan casi todas las calles estan por numeros no con nombres :nuts: *



















*El famoso edificio Empire State*



















*Caminando en las calles de Manhatan*


















































































*El famoso Time Square*



















*Luego sigo con mas fotos espero sus comentarios* :bash:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nada del otro mundo??? :lol: Me encanta NY pero creo que es demasiada la contaminación visual.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Si asi es hay demasiada publicidad, bueno voy a continuar entonces


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Ok mas fotitos*










*Un peculiar personaje*




























*Aun siguen construyendo rascacielos*





































*Estos edificios me parecieron interesantes*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Ha, para mi es todo en el mundo!  Que buenas fotos de la gran ciudad en donde vivo!

 Te recomiendo que coloques tus fotos aqui tambien...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=495


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Luego llegue a un parque del cual no recuerdo su nombre aun*




























*Oh si es el Bryan Park, habia un concierto*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

krull said:


> Ha, para mi es todo en el mundo!  Que buenas fotos de la gran ciudad en donde vivo!
> 
> Te recomiendo que coloques tus fotos aqui tambien...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=495


Si la ciudad en si es impresionante me encanta pero no me gustaria vivir alli es muy ruidosa para mis gustos, me gusta mas New Jersey  ok voy a poner alli mis fotos tambien.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Segui caminando hasta llegar a la Biblioteca Publica de la ciudad de Nueva york*




























*El famoso edificio Crysler, uno de mis favoritos*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*El edificio "Grand Central Station", es una estacion de trenes*



















*Bueno alli termina el recorrido, espero sus comentarios *


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Es una linda ciudad Nueva York. Es lo que todos dicen, y yo estoy de acuerdo. Me atrae su ambiente cosmopolita. Y sus edificios son espectaculares. 
Lindas fotos, Alezx.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

un Lugar espectacular. pero la veo caotica y media desordenada para ser de primer mundo .


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

buena fotos alex, newyork es una ciudad muy famosa e importante, increible la cantidad de gente, saludos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ESPECTACULARES FOTOS :banana: NY es la ciudad perfecta :drool: Amo el Chrysler :banana: es lo maximo  y ademas el Times Square es alucinante :banana: Gracias por compartir tus fotos


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Algun dia Lima tendra edificios parecidos?*


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Algun dia Lima tendra edificios parecidos?*


No cuñao, Lima tendra edificios modernos.


----------



## mentalidub (Jun 15, 2007)

No te topaste con algun carrito de NUTS 4 NUTS ?


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah, cuantos recuerdos. Yo vivi por 25 anios en NJ, visite muchas veces esta ciudad y me encanta NY City.
A pesar que es muy sucia, desordenada, fetida en algunos lugares, pero igual quien la visita no lo olvida jamas.
Me encanta todo lo que tiene NY, su gente, su comercio, sus taxis que te pasan por encima, sus vendedores ambulantes, su ambiente, etc. etc.
Pero si vas a la parte elegante de NY es lo maximo, ves la moda en toda su expresion, quizas puedas ver a algun personaje famoso paseando su perro, o algun loco personaje con su bicicleta a toda velocidad en medio de toda la gente, sus boutiques y restaurantes increibles.

Super Chic, no hay nada mas elegante que la 5ta Avenida con sus Hoteles y sus porteros ( se dice asi?) con sus uniformes y guantes blancos abriendo las puertas de las enormes limosinas. Todo un espectaculo.
New York es New York y punto, algunos la odian y otros la adoran!!
Es de primer mundo si, porque el desarrrollo de esta ciudad es muy viejo, cuando nuestras capitales eran apenas unas aldeas.
Aunque parezca increible tal vez NY City con los anios sera un museo abierto, por la cantidad de edificios antiguos y clasicos que existen.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Se ve tanto en New York, cada cosa, es alucinante, la proxima vez ire mas abajo como me recomendaron, tambien no pude ir a la estatua de La Libertad por razones de tiempo, talves para la proxima.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Aqui tengo una foto cuando fui el anio pasado, la calidad no es muy buena y se ve el flash de la camara, pero se puede ver una panoramica de Manhatan.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

alez que bonitas fotos has tomado. El bus de turismo es muy similar al miratour.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus fotos Alex! Me encanta New York, sin duda viviría en esa ciudad...o en San Francisco.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Lia_01 said:


> alez que bonitas fotos has tomado. El bus de turismo es muy similar al miratour.


Si Lia, creo que de alli es que viene la idea del mirabus, hay buses como estos en casi todas las ciudades turisticas del mundo.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos, Pedro, Nekun, Jeremy, Trickmetwice, Lia, Jblock todos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Es la ciudad más cosmopolita del planeta, de eso no hay la menor duda.. de todos los países y razas mezclando sus costumbres y asimilando el estilo "newyorker".. buenas fotos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

oh! que buenas fotos!!, pasar una temporada alla en Ny no deve ser nada mal !


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buena Trenza "alezx_nj". Buen aporte.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! estuve en NYC el sabado y domingo pasado , tome unas cunatas fotos , si Alex me lo permite las puedo colocar aca. Alex ?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Si claro no problem  es mas me hubieras avisado y te acompanaba a tomar fotos me quedan pendientes fotos de la 5ta avenida y un paseito a la estatua de la Libertad.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

NY es increíble, gracias por compartir estas tomas. Están tratando de hacer algo similar en Los Ángeles en la zona del Kodak Theatre en Hollywood, donde entregan los Óscares, pero me temo que por más que intenten, nunca podrán replicar la esencia de esa zona.
A mí en lo particular me abruma tanta estimulación visual como lo mencionó otro forista, pero es sumamente interesante experimentarlo alguna vez.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

alezx_nj said:


> ^^
> 
> Si claro no problem  es mas me hubieras avisado y te acompanaba a tomar fotos me quedan pendientes fotos de la 5ta avenida y un paseito a la estatua de la Libertad.


Cool ! ok , pa' la proxima  . Mas tarde pongo las fotos ( de ayer , ya que volvi a regresar ) las del fin de semana no las encuentro , tenia de todo el distrito financiero, pero bueno las de ayer tambien estan buenas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito Nueva York, hace dos años que no voy. M egusta la vida urbana que se vive en esta ciudad y la oferta de restaurantes, entretenimiento, cultura, etc. que existe, además de la gente que hay de todas partes del mundo y de todos los estilos.

Por otro lado no siento que podría vivir ahí, mucha gente, mucho caos llega a saturar. Me acuerdo que cuando fui en el 2002 vomité en FAO Shwartz jajaja.

En fin, están pajas tu fotos alexzj.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bonito recuerdo les dejaste a los jugueteros... hno:*

Comparto tu sentimiento, nunca he estado en NY, pero por lo que veo la situación es así porque es tal gentío en un lugar geográfico relativamente reducido...por eso hay tantos rascacielos. Supongo que es muy similar en Tokio. Los Ángeles, en cambio, es mucho más extenso, por eso es muy difícil circular por la ciudad usando transportación pública. Si no tienes auto, te fregaste.



sebvill said:


> Por otro lado no siento que podría vivir ahí, mucha gente, mucho caos llega a saturar. Me acuerdo que cuando fui en el 2002 vomité en FAO Shwartz jajaja.
> 
> hno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hermoso hermoso hermoso! Me encanta todo de esta ciudad, sera muy interesante cuando terminen el freedom tower !!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

*Un martes CALIENTE y humedo ...*

Estuve en la Gran Manzana el martes pasado , el clima estuvo horrible , hacia un calor maldito , humedo. Aun asi , bastante gente en las calles , DUH . NYC es una gran ciudad sin duda , tiene de todo. Espero les guste las fotos , gracias a Alex por dejarme postearlas aca. 

*El mega-archi conocido Times Square*









*Otra vista de Times Square ...*









*Vamos al observatorio del edificio mas famoso del mundo*








*
Vistas desde el piso 86 , hacia el rio Hudson*









*Vista hacia el este , varios edificios conocidos ...*








*
Vista hacia Union Square en Midtown*









*Vista hacia el norte , central park*









*Vistas hacia el oeste *









*Vamos a la 5ta avenida. En la parte baja izquierda ( donde esta toda la gente ) estaban filmando una pelicula. Adam Sandler en ella...*









*Otra vista de la 5ta avenida, con sus lujosas tiendas ...*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

*La iglesia San Patricio*









*La iglesia por dentro*









*Curiosos lo de los televisores ... *









*Mirando hacia el cielo , los dos lados de NY*









*Entre Madison y la 5ta*









*Sin mucho trafico ... raro *









*GE building en Rockefeller Plaza*









*The blue sea grill in Rockefeller Plaza*









*Mirando sur en Broadway*









*Mirando norte en Broadway , el famoso Radio City music hall *









*Tengo unas mas , si las quieren ver , pasen la vos jeje*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Excelentes fotos, gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres tus fotos Exrexnotex, me encanta New York.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Wuau para la proxima voy a pasar por alli


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas las tomas desde el Empire State, que pena que estab nublado nomás porque un día con sol se ve pajasa. 

El Rockefeller Centre me gusta mucho, es uno de mis sitios preferidos en Nueva York, me acuerdo que ahí queda el Nintendo Centre, donde pasé casi 2 días enteros cuando tenía 12 años jaja.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

wow NY es espectacular, que chévere la vista del edificio.


----------

